# Some internet sites won't load



## ersholt

Hi there...
For a few weeks I have had problems loading SOME internet sites. It seems like something is blocking only SOME popular internet servers. They either don't load, or it takes ages (10-20 minutes) and even after that they don't load correctly. 
For example, I can't open Apple.com (something is blocking the server images.apple.com) or eBay.com (something is blocking the server include.ebaystatic.com), and in hotmail most button images do not load (something is blocking the server gfx2.hotmail.com). 
Most other internet sites load without any problems at all, including images. The problem ONLY exists with SOME specific internet sites!!!
I have scanned my computer with an endless number of scanners including AVG and SUPER-AS, everything comes out clean. I have Norton running, and I have also tried disabling it of course, but no change. Disabling Windows Firewall doesn't help either (but again, those programs have been running for a long time without causing any problems).
I have cleaned my computer with ATF-Cleaner (and others), defragmented my disk, and I've even done a file search for those server name strings, but they don't exist in any file on my computer. It is for sure NOT a specific browser problem either because Firefox and IE show exactly the same behavior, started doing so at the same time.
I have found multiple questions about this problem in various forums but they all turn out with no solutions. One guy apparently fixed the problem by completely re-installing his computer, but that's not an option for me (I'd rather buy a new one).
Anyone has any ideas? Is the problem maybe located on the internet itself?
Dan


----------



## ersholt

Hi, me again
- no-one has any suggestions?
For some reason, yesterday everything suddenly worked, and I took the opportunity to download the new Safari browser from Apple (it sucks, by the way).
But after a couple of hours the problem suddenly came back, blocking the same sites again, both when using Safari, IE and Firefox.
Are there ghosts on the internet at the moment? 
Dan


----------



## hewee

You got a hosts file and or blocking the java script? 

Then you said Safari browser was ok seeing the pages but then it also was blocking things.
Did this happen after a reboot.

If not the hosts file or java script then my guess it's your firewall.


----------



## ersholt

Hi again

Thanks for your kind advice. I have checked my HOSTS file, it is clean as a baby with only Localhost defined. I have also tried disabling both Norton and Windows Firewall, no change.

BUT BUT: TWO times the past few days things suddenly worked. Both times, when I turned on my monitor in the morning, there was a scan result window from XoftSpySE saying that it had found a security risk. I have installed that program among others recently just to try everything possible to solve the problem. I found that it had created a self-starting scheduled task on my computer, so it automatically starts two times a week to perform a scan.

The MYSTERIOUS thing is, that XoftSpySE will NOT remove the found problems unless you purchase the product, which I have NOT done. I just closed the window again, but even then the problem with blocked websites was gone - at least for a while!

NOW my question is: Does XoftSpySE create that problem in order to make me purchase the product to "fix" it? It's just a wild guess, but something is not right. I have now removed the scheduled task and I'm crossing my fingers hoping the problem with blocked websites won't come back  

Anybody has any similar experiences with XoftSpySE?


----------



## willyd73

I recently got a message about a java script issue as well, but the message disappeared and I haven't seen it since...scans turn up nothing, but high traffic sites like myspace, digg etc. have stopped loading properly...it is as if the sites from the top 10000 web sites on the net have the issue but others don't. Have you been able to find any reason for this behavior?

Pictures won't load on MySpace.com , graphic links won't load on another site, yahoo mail had all graphics stripped...I thought they were all isolated events, but seeing your post makes me wonder.


----------



## hollywriter

I was curious if there were any fixes for this yet as I'm having the same problem. I cannot access most microsoft.com sites including hotmail and msn messenger service or windows updates. Also, Shockwave and various sites won't load. I can access https sites and google mail, even msn.com loads. 

I've been on the phone with microsoft tech support for two hours and they can't seem to fix it. We reset all firewall, security settings and even restored to a system restore point prior to when the issue started. No luck. We even renamed the hosts files.

Has anyone identified or fixed this problem? Is it a trojan that's randomly preventing some sites? Is it my network somehow? Firefox won't work with the same pages that won't work with IE7, incidentally. No virus or antispyware has found the problem.

I'm kinda desperate and while there have been several posts on the web with this issue, there's been no solution yet. Any ideas?


----------



## liquidpig

I'm having the exact same problem you are, down to a T. I've tried several things and nothing seems to make a difference. I've scoured the internet for help, but nothing works. I hope someone finds a solution soon!


----------



## jenny81

having the same problem only since setting up my wirless network neither my pc or laptop will connect to hotmail, microsoft sites, myspace, bebo ect also my msn messenger wont sign in 
very frustrating


----------



## hollywriter

I should have mentioned that I'm on a wireless network as well. When I got to a computer on the same network, it seems to work.

Microsoft Windows and Virus tech support have no clue how to fix this issue either...I've seen some suggestions it's a DNS problem, but again...not something I changed on my machine. The only things I've done recently is install a quicktime update, which i have uninstalled, and my virus scanner found js/SpaceStalk and deleted it. Looking into that, it was a myspace borne trojan that shouldn't have had an impact, but I have no idea...


----------



## willyd73

you have to change the settings from obtain dns servers automatically to specific ones that your isp can give you. (In tcp/ip settings in your internet connection). This worked for me. Hopefully it can work for someone else. Also, google dhcp and linksys routers for additional resources.


----------



## Spaz Munky

willyd73 said:


> you have to change the settings from obtain dns servers automatically to specific ones that your isp can give you. (In tcp/ip settings in your internet connection). This worked for me. Hopefully it can work for someone else. Also, google dhcp and linksys routers for additional resources.


could you err..post a tutorial on this perhaps?


----------



## bicycle bill

Thought i would throw this out.

SOME SITES DO NOT RECOGNIZE IE 7 AS LATEST BROWSER

Some web sites are disigned to identify internet Explorer 6 as the latest version of IE. WHen you use IE7 to visit these Web sites,the Web sites incorrectly identify it as an outdated version.
There is a free tool to work around this. The tool creates a browser window that emulates IE6,tricking the Web site into playing nice. Free here. go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=70356To use it,double-click the User Agent string Utility icon. C Lick "just change my settings." click "change setings".


----------



## hollywriter

Is it some sick irony that microsoft sites won't recognize IE7? I find I can't reach most microsoft sites, msn messenger, windows update, and outlook express won't even access the mail servers, so whatever the problem is reaches beyond IE as well I think.

Can't hurt to try that though!

Thanks for all the responses. I'll try to get the dns addresses.

any ideas why it was working and then stopped working? Wayport, the service providing the wireless access for my hotel, says they hadn't changed anything with their network. I'm assuming it's something I installed (quicktime update was all I installed and then uninstalled).


----------



## coppes4

I too am having this problem now as well. I can surf some sites no problem but a lot of my favs aren't coming up. And my isp isn't any help at all.


----------



## hollywriter

I got the dns addresses from my ISP and that didn't work either. He also watched my connection and network activity when I tried surfing to web sites. He couldn't see any issues and had no problem connecting to the sites through the same wireless access point.

I tried the IE 6 emulator and that didn't work. 

I will have to wait to this weekend when I will actually use a cable connection to see if I can get access...at least then I'll know if it's a software or maybe even a hardware issue. I really wish I knew what happened. The fact that creating a restore point doesn't fix it is really really frustrating!


----------



## liquidpig

My problem seems to be miraculously fixed (for the time being, anyway). I did nothing. Last night MySpace, Yahoo, eBay and IMDB wouldn't load correctly, and 24 hours later, they do. I didn't even turn off my computer. 

Two of my roommates have experienced the same problem. One said it only lasted a couple hours or so, then went back to normal. The other said it persisted for several days, installed a new network card, and it worked fine after that (come to find out though, there was nothing wrong with the card, and the one he installed was exactly the same as the one he took out). 

Incredibly frustrating.


----------



## hollywriter

I'm still not seeing a change and it's been almost a week now. I'm at a loss. I don't even know who to ask as far as technical support goes. I have to wait a few days before I can try my wireless network from home. If that fails, I guess it will be a reinstall. :/


----------



## omnic

I've been following this thread lately because I'm having the same problems. Here's what I've found so far:
-certain sites (I've identified about four or five) won't load at all
-some sites take about a minute to load (I've found one or two)
-same for IE and Firefox
-am using cable modem and router (hardwire connection)
-tried a different pc(laptop) connected to same router, worked OK
-tried bootable Linux disk on offending PC, worked OK
-offending PC is running Windows XP Pro
-tried DNS thing, no difference
-tried clearing cache, running antivirus/antispam no difference
-checked the server file(can't remember what it's called but it lists IP addresses and routing) and it's clean
-I have several users set up on offending PC and it's same for each of them

I'll keep searching, but if anyone finds anything, please post. Thanks.


----------



## Triz

Mine seemed to fix on just the opposite of what willyd73 said-

I have 3 PC's on the same network-

2 of them weren't loading several different websites for some crazy reason.

The other seemed to be working fine.

I looked at the 2 problematic PC's DNS settings, and sure enough- they were both on a pre-selected DNS.

I switched them both to automatic and so far so good-

Thanks for the idea though willyd73...

What willyd73 said-

"you have to change the settings from obtain dns servers automatically to specific ones that your isp can give you. (In tcp/ip settings in your internet connection). This worked for me. Hopefully it can work for someone else. Also, google dhcp and linksys routers for additional resources."

Try the opposite if you're having trouble- it just comes down to what kind of setup you have. If one doesn't seem to work the other should...

As far as how to get there on a PC with Windows-

1. Right click on My Network Places

2. Click Properties

3. Right click on Local Area Connection, or what ever one youre connected with

4. Click Properties

5. Click once on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) to highlight it

6. Click on the Properties button below

7. Make sure at the bottom 'Obtain DNS automatically is selected- if not, select it.

If it's already selected you need to know what to put in the 'Use the following DNS server' columns.

I think mine had the following in it:

Preferred: 192.168.1.1

Alternate: 4.2.2.2

Hope this helps... :up:


----------



## ersholt

See my posting #4 in this thread. I haven't seen the problem ever since. But it's still a theory of course. Anyway you might want to check your computer for any scheduled tasks that you don't recognize and delete them, maybe it helps. It did for me.


----------



## beebee

thanks, it worked for me after going a week with the exact same problem. What a relief!


----------



## hollowman1982

I too have been having the same problems. Here is what my problem is. The pc is working fine except for the fact that both my web browsers are stuffed

In a nutshell: When i click on 'any' link on the web, i have to click multiple times on the link to get it going to the next page, sometimes i have to click like 10 or 20 times on the link. Eventually when it does go to the next page/link it sometimes does not load the page properly. Sometimes it works only 1 click if im lucky. I doesn't even give me an error like "page cannot be displayed" ect.... nothing happens ?
(my other pc works good)

Oh I almost forgot, because of this issue, some applications don't want to connect to net either, like apps that update or need internet for some reason etc.. Its also effecting my email (using outlook express)

This was not happening to me before and I cant remember if i've installed anything new ? i don't think so ?

THINGS THAT I'V DONE TO TRY AND RESOLVE THE ISSUE:

- I've formatted 3 or 4 times and started fresh and used different XP CD's.
(after format, it works for a little while, then starts doing it again)
- All windows updates are done (iv got a small suspicion that one of the updates could be doing this)
- I've uninstalled peer guardian (no go)
- fiddled around with NOD32 (no go)
- I've lowered the MTU setting to 1400 from 1492 (didn't make a difference)
- Lowered the amount of connections utorrent makes (global connections) , usually i just use 150 connections
- I've done what this forum said, put DNS in windows manually, i dont think that made a difference ? still testing tho.
- My desktop PC seems to be working ok

This is a very obscure problem, so i don't know if anyone is able to fix it, but no harm in trying i guess. I'm not sure if its a software issue or something that I've installed ?

This is my Setup:
- Laptop and desktop pc hard wired into adsl2 modem router (netgear) latest model
- Another laptop using the wireless (not always on anyway)
- My internet is 1500/256 ADSL
- I'm using DHCP (dynamic ip)

Please read this MTU thing, it seems to describe the problem I'm having, but the solution does not seem to work http://www.wildit.net.au/content/view/73/26/

Yeah anyway thats all i can remember, so if anyone out there in the world has a suggestion I'll be more then happy to listen.

Thanks


----------



## beebee

No. 7 below says "Obtain DNS automatically, NOT manually. try that. hope it helps.


1. Right click on My Network Places

2. Click Properties

3. Right click on Local Area Connection, or what ever one you&#8217;re connected with

4. Click Properties

5. Click once on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) to highlight it

6. Click on the Properties button below

7. Make sure at the bottom 'Obtain DNS automatically is selected- if not, select it.

If it's already selected you need to know what to put in the 'Use the following DNS server' columns.

I think mine had the following in it:

Preferred: 192.168.1.1

Alternate: 4.2.2.2


----------



## omnic

Hi,
I'm still having the same problems. I've tried everything listed in this thread(and other places), but no change.
If I want to get to the sites that my PC running Windows XP won't let me, I boot off my Ubuntu Linux CD. It's a bit of a pain, but at least it works and it's easy to do as long as you're only interested in browsing (there's no setup required). Also, it's a free download.
Please keep posting your ideas and I'll post anything I find out.
Thanks.


----------



## ersholt

I've just had it with all this ongoing crap on the Microsoft platform and the company not being able to find a permanent solution (if they're even trying). Enough of that, I've been struggling with these kind of problems for years. ENOUGH!

The new iMac is landing on my desk this week. It can even run Microsoft programs because it's built on the Intel processor, but it's not my plan to do that, but it makes the change a bit safer. 

Good-bye Microsoft. Hello Apple. Good-bye malicious software. Hello professional platform! FOLLOW ME!

Can't wait


----------



## liquidpig

I really can't say I blame you, ersholt.


----------



## hollywriter

I hate to do this because it's likely not going to be helpful to anyone having the save problem, but...

I took my laptop home to my wireless network and as soon as I started, it found the network and connected to all the web sites I couldn't access before. I didn't change a thing. It downloaded all the missing windows updates.

I then brought it back to the affected network and it again logged on to the network and I had no problems with any site.

So, I don't think it's my machine, or maybe it was. I wondered if it was due to an interrupted windows update, but not sure.

So, if you have a chance, try a different network. I wish I had something more concrete to tell everyone.

Holly


----------



## LeNmAn

Hi guys, I think I may have found the answer to this problem. After having this exact same problem with my own PC for the last couple of MONTHS, I sat down and was determined to figure this out, as I could not update windows, view my hotmail, or even login to MSN. After 4 hours of grinding through forums, I have come across the MTU (Maximum Transmission Unit). This is basically the setting that sets the maximum size of a packet of data your computer can send. Download this little fella.....

http://www.dslreports.com/front/DRTCP021.zip

drTCP will allow you to easily change your MTU setting, which apparantly is the cause of this problem for lots of people. When you have it, run the program. You will see a display of network adapter settings. Only worry about the bottom section that says 'Adapter Settings'. Use the drop down box to choose the network adapter which connects you to the internet, and make sure it's the right one. In the little MTU box next to that, it should display your MTU setting, however mine was blank for some reason. Whether it is blank or not, try changing it. If you are on Dial-up, set it to 576. If you are on Broadband, set it to around 1500. Then click on save and reboot your computer. I really couldn't believe it when my computer started loading MS sites again and I could use MSN Messenger. If you are having this problem, please try this and let me know if it works.


----------



## Josh34

I'm having this problem as well
I dont think its a coinsidence i just got a wireless router 2 days ago and now its starts happening (never has before) so it had to be something network related.

Tried DRTCP and that did not work.
Getting really frustrated...

I tried using my old router and even connecting directly from the modem but the problem still remains.


----------



## lastfm

Hmm, it's like everyone has the same problem as me..
And i thought I was the only one.. Manual choosing the DNS-server kinda worked, but why can't we let the DNS the way it was? It worked before didn't it, I just think it's a trojan horse or something like that?


----------



## jessiejames36

I'm having the same problem and the MTU doodad didn't work for me. Something I find strange.. someone said their DNS server was 192.168.1.1... That's my IP address. Except the last number is 0. Does anyone else have that particular number anywhere on their computer? (I realize no one should have the same IP but I still think this is odd)

I'm running XP

This started after I used a neighbor's wireless network.

The router was a linksys.

The problem for me isn't my DNS settings. I've done hours of troubleshooting. No one knows what this is or where it came from.

I don't remember doing anything specific to set off the problem, other than getting on that network.

I can't get to: apple.com, ivillage.com, usps.com, espn.go.com, wellsfargo.com

I can get to: myspace, ebay, paypal, flickr, google, earthlink news


----------



## lastfm

I just visited the website of my internetprovider, and they're announcing the problem. I think it's a problem of them. So I'll have to wait I think.

Great news, because I called them yesterday and they said there was no problem at all..


----------



## Josh34

I think they key connection is the fact its happening to us shortly after we switch to wireless connections.


----------



## gooberts

I've been having the same problems for about a week now, and it just seems to be getting worse at this point. After racking my brain, as many others in this forum have, I finally called my ISP today. I submit this information as is, meaning I have yet to verify it to be true at this point, but felt it was worth sharing. 

First, my ISP is Mediacom. I am running 2 different computers, one using Internet Explorer 6 and the other Opera 9. I have them networked via a router (hard wired). Both are having the same problems. After getting in touch with Mediacom tech support, the guy seemed to know what was going on as soon as I started describing it. This is what he told me. They just received a memo from their corporate office about 3 days ago informing them that the problems were due to a critical patch that Microsoft had released.  Once on systems running Windows it messes up DNS servers some how so that packets are being dropped. He also noted that this ONLY occurs when a person is using a router. He also said that it doesn't effect Mac's of course. He told me that if you have your computer hooked up straight to your modem, this will not occur. This is the part I have yet to confirm with any certainty, but will soon. He told me this is a GLOBAL problem, not only with home users but with businesses as well. At the end of our conversation, he said that the only thing a person can do at this point is to either run without a router, or grin and bear it until Microsoft comes out with another "critical patch" to solve the problem. Although Microsoft has been known to screw things up now and again, this at face value sounds a little far fetched to me at this point, but I have no reason not to believe what he told me either until proven wrong.

So having put this information out for scrutiny and review, the questions to be asked are this.
1. Are you using the Microsoft Windows operating system?
2. Are you using a router?
3. If you hook your computer directly to your modem, does the problem go away or does it persist?

That's about it for now. This is the first thread anywhere that I've been able to find where people are describing what sounds like the same problem I'm having at this time. If what this support tech guy told me is true, I'd think people would be storming the gates of Microsoft, especially the ISP's that have to deal with all of the phone calls. And if it is indeed also effecting businesses you would think the same thing. But then if it is true, maybe it isn't a well known fact as of yet. Or it could turn out to be the biggest joke of this century (he wouldn't do that to me would he?).  

So after reading, throw some feedback to see if any of this jives. 

Cheers...


----------



## jessiejames36

That's a no-go cap'n. I bypassed my router and I still had the problem. Maybe I've permanently broked mine?


----------



## gooberts

Oh, just one followup on my original post. I told the Mediacom tech support guy that I had tried hooking my computer straight to my modem and was still having the same problem. He asked me if I had rebooted my computer after doing that, which I hadn't. That's the part I haven't tried yet. 

So for those trying to hook straight to their modem, make sure you reboot and then see if the problem still persists. Just an FYI. :up: 

Cheers...


----------



## angelikamartyn

I have just found this forum.............................. I think I am experiencing a similar thing to you guys...
Since May June, my internet has gone to ratsh*t, I thought it was my provider and changed them, this did not make a bat of difference. It is like watching paint dry, I have got so fustrated that I have broken my mouse by flinging it at my lcd screen and now I have a pixel monster slowing growing all over the screen, soon I won't be able to see the internet because of this and that will have resolved the whole issue!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously I thought I had a virus, even a bios one and have thought of getting a professional in to clean the computer. A couple of years ago when I had an old Evesham computer I had a similar problem with the internet, I tried everything and was convinced the bios had been screwed, anyhow cos the computer was old I opted to buy a new one, but because computers get upgraded more times than you have hot dinners I thought I would just get a basic Gateway one, which up until May June it was fine, as I mostly browse the interent.

I find now that it is even worse, I even got the phone company out to check the lines and they denied any knowledge of any problem, they even charged me £99, I told them to whistle for it, I thought what do I pay rental charge for!!!

I am using dial up, with an internal modem and I connect via AOL, I know not brilliant, but I only want to email, shop and a bit of research, I originally had Internet Explorer and thought that because I would have at least 7 of these up at a time that this might be a cause of the problem so I downloaded Mozilla Firefox, everything was okay with Firefox and then the same problem again! So I thought why not clean the system and reinstall, which I did today, and the problem is now so bad, that I want to throw the computer out the window and preferrably on the persons head who invented the internet. I have just about got on this website at 2am. I was wondering whether I should do a proper clean of the computer and not use Gateway's facility, but then I came across this site.

I am going to try some of the suggestions, but I thought I would post a piece to let you guys know that I have no technicall fangdangly things on my computer and the service is crap. I reckon its a conspiracy! Everything else is these days, I just don't know what the conspiracy is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards - SOS from the internet

Angel


----------



## jessiejames36

I think it being a microsoft glitch is the most legitimate explaination, and the one I'm going with. Mine seemed to be set off when I changed wireless networds. Bypassing my router didn't work, power cycling didn't work, the MTU thing didn't work, changing networks didn't work, 2 hours of troubleshooting with my ISP didn't work, virus scanning and spyware checking didnt work.. I guess I shall sit here and twiddle my thumbs, waiting for the Gods Of Microsoft to put my world back the way it was so I can bury my dead, replant my crops and fix my roof...


----------



## gooberts

Ok, forget the Microsoft crapola.  I got around to bypassing my router, and for a while everything was good. BUT, of course it went back to not loading pages until I did a refresh. So much for that theory. :down: I called Mediacom tech support again, and of course this guy hadn't heard anything about a Microsoft critical patch, or had seen any memo from Mediacom corporate. He did tell me that Mediacom was having some DNS issues with THEIR routers, and did some testing on the signal to my modem. He also saw some fluctuations in the signal. Ok, that makes more sense. Doesn't solve the problem right now, but at least it makes more sense. 

I ask the guy how someone from their tech support could be spreading this kind of moronic crap, to which he didn't really have an answer. I guess it doesn't matter whether companies outsource their tech support overseas or not, it all seems to pretty much suck for the most part.  Oh my... 

Just reporting what they tell me folks. Good night, and good luck.


----------



## geta1984

OF COURSE I ACCIDENTLY MADE A NEW TOPIC FOR THE SAME PROBLEM YOU GUYS ARE HAVING: http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/617872-weird-browser-problem-please-help.html

BUT PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO THESE 2 POINTS:

1: I'm 80% sure that this is due to a windows update, as I downloaded it on August 15th and on the 16th I started having the problems.

2: If my computer is in sleep mode for awhile, say 3 hours, once it comes out I can access microsoft sites, imdb.com, etc...

I tried uninstalling the updates in Control Panel but I don't think I did it correctly. System Restore points don't look like the solution after reading the replies...

I think someone more knowledgeable than I am with computers can use my information about sleep mode to point you guys in the right direction. I have tested this multiple times - after 3-4hours of sleep mode it starts connecting to the sites again (however not after a restart or a shutdown).


----------



## lastfm

Hmm, so maybe it's a Windows glitch, let's hope so, that way it can be gone with next updates.. But my ISP announces at their site [www.hetnet.nl] that they are having some problems.. So I just will have to wait till that works out...

But what if the ISP also run Windows, and also updated with that same patch, that means we're still stuck until Microsoft comes with a new patch!.

edit: I just remembered that i only just updated Windows yesterday, and my problems already started Augusth 30.. so in my opinion it actually can't be an Windows glitch..


----------



## Josh34

I am on HetNet as well... I'll see what the site says
I think mine started doing this on Friday morning, when did it for you?


----------



## ArThor

I had the same problems during the last 3 days. Problems started suddenly on Friday morning and it seems like it is over by now. My ISP is KPN (Netherlands) and I could not load some internet sites (yahoo, altavista, ebay) or it would take minutes to load them properly - some sites would only load text without pictures. I have never had that kind of problems before. First I tried to switch off my FireWall - both Windows and Norton, but the problems with connecting remained the same. I even totally disabled Norton for a while and did some changes in preferences for Internet Explore and Firefox. All in vain. Strange story, but now everything seems to be all right again.


----------



## Josh34

This has been very strange indeed but now ours suddenly works fine again too.


----------



## mikefiatx19

whooppeee
same problems with hetnet, last three days broken, now it has returned to me
i love the internet
everything works now.


----------



## lastfm

It's fixed here too..


----------



## esgdirect

Last week all of a sudden, I could not go to a few sites I use regularly. I have IE 7 and Firefox and Opera and it won't work on all 3. But on the same machine I have AOL 8.0 and 9.0 and they work fine on the AOL browser. My email provider which is at mail.buffalo.com won't even open as does dslstart.verizon.net or yugma.com won't load. These are the only 3 so far. I beleive it is a Javascript issue but I have the latest version and it is verified. I use DSL from verizon, my cache and cookies have been cleaned, I have only one java version running, etc. Any help? I also think it may have to do with a windows update cause it happened around the same time. I have only the windows firewall and normal default settings.


----------



## ArThor

I had this problem last week. I tried out many things (i.e. changing internet preferences in my browser, switching off firewalls Windows/Norton), but nothing really helped. Some internet sites would not load at all, other only very slowly and without pictures. Then, after about 3 days, everything started working fine again. Some two other people on this forum experienced the same problems over the same period of time. My ISP is in the Netherlands and so theirs. In my opinion the problem has nothing to do with your PS settings. Do you have Vista on your PC ? It might have something to do with the windows up dates, but I am only guessing now.


----------



## esgdirect

I was told by a friend that sometimes windows updates for some reason can screw up some settings and he suggested uplugging my modem and router and resetting and it worked! My Router and modem are never shut off. I know this problem happened right after I got an update. I never thought about unplugging those things for a reset. Thanks.


----------



## rotml

Hi all.

This is my first post and I don't think anyone would be supprised when I say I'm having the same problem too. 

It's been like this since around May 07 and there are short periods where my PC seemingly goes back to normal. But right now, I'm having the worst of my problems. (The PC with the problem is my office PC by the way and I don't get to unplug any modem or router) 

Ok. Enough with my woes. Here's my way around the problem. I don't know if this is secure or not but I've been trying to visit the sites that my PC just refuses to load by going through this site >> www.polysolve.com

I know it's not a solution but at least I get some kind of result for the time being. But if anyone finds out how to solve this thing once and for all, please let us all know.


----------



## Aryanas

I'm having the same problem.

I would like to thank esgdirect for his suggestion.

Last night, out of the blue, some websites stopped working on my PC. I tried different browsers etc., but had no luck.

Then I found THIS forum and then read through this thread. The very last post I had read was esgdirect's and to my suprise it worked wonders. I was saved! Well, it worked last night.

 

Today, I am having the same issues - some websites just won't load. Some do, obviously, like this one. It appears that large websites like MySpace, Google and YouTube all work fine, but most others will not even load. Some websites are missing the .CSS styles or the images will not work. Other work absolutly fine.

I assumed that it was related to a MSN update I just did on this machine, but it seems like it may not have been that at all. If it was, would removing the new MSN help at all? I'm at a loss, and I'm losing money! Hell, it might be more wirth my time to buy a new PC than it would be to fix this old junker up.

Please help!

Regards,
Me


----------



## Aryanas

esgdirect is a god.

It worked again!


I highly suggest that everyone here tries unplugging their routers and modems, turning them off and unhooking them. Let them cool down for 5 minutes then hook it all back up. It appears to be working for me, although, last time I tried that earlier today (20 minutes ago, actually) I did not let it cool down for long enough.


----------



## WilliamZim

I've had the same problems here as everyone else, but I found also found the above solution works, so I'm confirming this for everyone, because it's the real deal. 

Just switch off your router and modem, then switch them back on again, then reboot your computer, and magically, you'll see the sites reappear again. This is the only thing that has worked for me, after dealing with this ridiculous problem for months. 

Hopefully, this will work for the rest of you as well.

What seems to happen is that when patches to XP or other MS products are added and updated on your PC, you need to allow the settings on your electronic modem and router to readjust themselves. So, unplug them both, replug them, then reboot your machine, and you should find you can now get back into those sites again.


----------



## out of ideas

Thanks for this board and thread - at least I know I'm not crazy.

I started having this problem a few months ago, but before I could always fix it by rebooting. No such luck this time. I was trying to post to a thread, hit 'post' and the page hung up on me. When I reloaded it, the site was 'not available.' It has been unavailable for about 18 hours now.

I tried the whatever-Doctor (MUT 1500, that deal), clearing cookies, cache temp files and so on, and unchecking various Norton securities. I made sure the local host was whatever someone suggested earlier, and I checked that 'automatic' was the default in the TCP/IP suggestion.

I can't reboot the router and modem because I have no idea how to do that, and I don't want to risk not being able to get them back on again. (At least I'm still on the internet - I just can't get to my own stupid board.) So, that suggestion will be a last resort.

*The only thing that has worked* is the suggestion above about going through www.polysolve.com. If I use that, there's my board! If I don't - nothing. But I'm not so keen to access my admin panel and stuff via a proxy, not that i have any idea why that's dangerous.

I'm on Windows XP, I have Norton Internet Security; the site that I can't load is in my trusted sites, I use IE7 but can't access the site with Firefox either. My ISP is mediacom, I'm wireless and using Netgear. There are no ads on the site I'm trying to access.


----------



## chaemeleon

Well, in response to all of you earlier posters, I would like to add my story. I bought my pc new just 9 months ago. I don't know much about computers so I had a friend set it up. He is a professional with many years of problem solving experience. From day one until about 2 weeks ago I was unable to access _any_ microsoft site. My computing learning curve is rich with stories and suggestions gleaned over that period as to the reason for this. I have spent, probably, hundreds of hours researching this and nothing, not one single suggestion, has provided a solution. I tried everything I could find and researched every suggestion from MTU, to hijack to spyware to firewall etc etc ad nauseum. Nothing, and I mean nothing, had the slightest effect.
Then, two weeks ago, suddenly and without any input from me the problem was over. ( once a week, just in case, I checked to see if I could aces those sites). There can be only one conclusion so far as I can see....The problem had nothing to do with me or my computer. Instead it had everything to do with microsoft. Mysterious denial of access to microsoft sites seem to have taken place on a more or less random basis for a number of years now. In the USA, in Europe, and in Canada. I dont know why this should be, but I do suggest that it is not accidental. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## xxmattibexx

I'm having this exact same problem.
Sometimes the certain sites like myspace, facebook, etc. work, most of the time they won't load with any browser.
I have found a temporary, sort of interesting, however confusing fix:
I. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del or Ctrl+Shift+ESC to pull up the Task Manager.
II. Click the Processes tab, and in the list find explorer.exe(Not to be confused with *i*explore.exe, which is the process for Internet Explorer), and End Process.
III. explorer.exe is the process for Windows Explorer, the taskbar, and apparently your desktop icons. Ending the process will make the taskbar disappear along with your desktop icons. Don't worry though, you can make everything back to normal by going to the Applications tab of the Task Manager, clicking New Task, and typing explorer.exe.
IV. So once you've ended explorer.exe, go to the Applications tab of Task Manager, clicking New Task, Browse, then navigating to the program folder for the browser you want to use, and find the .exe file for the program(ie; "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" would be to launch Firefox).
V. Once you've navigated and selected the program, click OK.
Now the program should start, and all websites should be, atleast on my system they are, 100% accessible.

Now this is obivously a temporary fix as you can't access your desktop or the start menu while browsing the web, but I find it interesting that all websites become accessible with explorer.exe not running.
Does this mean that explorer.exe is blocking the websites?
explorer.exe is essentially the foundation of Windows XP so why would it be blocking the websites?
I'm not an experienced enough user to understand why, but hopefully this can help someone out there figure out how to fix this permenantly.
Also, tell me if this temporary fix works for anyone else, as I've only done it on my computer.

Remember, you can start explorer.exe again to access your desktop by going to New Task and typing in "explorer.exe" and clicking OK, no need to browse for the file.


----------



## xxmattibexx

Well it appears to be working with explorer.exe running now.
What I tried was opening command prompt and entering "*netsh winsock reset catalog*".
I rebooted and now it's working fine.
Time will only tell as to whether this will hold or not...


----------

